# Computer acting at if CTRL key is pressed



## Niamb (May 30, 2007)

When I boot up my computer all is fine. It will work fine for an hour or two. Then for no apparent reason it begins to act up. I use Chrome as my primary browser, but the same thing happens in Edge. When I click on a link that opens a new tab, the tab opens behind the primary webpage. Scrolling no longer moves me up and down a webpage, but shrinks or enlarges the text. If I try to type in a text box, no letters appear but the computer acts as if the CTRL key is pressed. If I type V it pastes the last phrase I copied. If I type U it jumps to the source code for the page I'm on. If I try to open Word 10, I get a pop-up saying the CTRL key is pressed and do I want to open in Safe Mode.

What I have tried so far. Reboot (when in doubt!). If I reboot my computer it behaves normally for an hour or two and then reverts to thinking CTRL is pressed. Run the Troubleshooting hardware diagnostic (no impact). Sub in a different keyboard and a different mouse (no impact). Change scrolling feature in Chrome (seemed to work at first and then reverted, but maybe I rebooted. I forget.

This is very annoying. I'm on my laptop at the moment, because my desktop is acting up again and constantly rebooting so I can continue to work is not good. Any suggestions?

System info: 
Version 10.0.14393 Build 14393
Other OS Description Not Available
OS Manufacturer Microsoft Corporation
System Name GAMEPC
System Manufacturer 
System Model 
System Type x64-based PC
System SKU 
Processor Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU 920 @ 2.67GHz, 2661 Mhz, 4 Core(s), 8 Logical Processor(s)
BIOS Version/Date Intel Corp. SOX5810J.86A.5600.2013.0729.2250, 7/29/2013
SMBIOS Version 2.5
Embedded Controller Version 0.00
BIOS Mode Legacy
BaseBoard Manufacturer Intel Corporation
BaseBoard Model Not Available
BaseBoard Name Base Board
Platform Role Workstation
Secure Boot State Unsupported
PCR7 Configuration Binding Not Possible
Windows Directory C:\WINDOWS
System Directory C:\WINDOWS\system32
Boot Device \Device\HarddiskVolume1
Locale United States
Hardware Abstraction Layer Version = "10.0.14393.206"
User Name XYZ
Time Zone Eastern Daylight Time
Installed Physical Memory (RAM) 16.0 GB
Total Physical Memory 16.0 GB
Available Physical Memory 13.6 GB
Total Virtual Memory 32.0 GB
Available Virtual Memory 29.4 GB
Page File Space 16.0 GB
Page File C:\pagefile.sys
Hyper-V - VM Monitor Mode Extensions Yes
Hyper-V - Second Level Address Translation Extensions Yes
Hyper-V - Virtualization Enabled in Firmware No
Hyper-V - Data Execution Protection Yes


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but if you plug a keyboard into a laptop, the actual laptop keys continue to work. Unlike a desktop where you would remove the suspect keyboard and replace it with another. So it's entirely possible there is an issue with the keyboard/CTRL key of the laptop.


----------



## Niamb (May 30, 2007)

Oddba11 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but if you plug a keyboard into a laptop, the actual laptop keys continue to work. Unlike a desktop where you would remove the suspect keyboard and replace it with another. So it's entirely possible there is an issue with the keyboard/CTRL key of the laptop.


The problem is not with my laptop, it is with my desktop. Since I have the same problem with two different keyboards, it seems most likely the problem is not with the key or the keyboard. The 2nd keyboard that I swapped in had no problem on my husband's computer, but developed the same issue within an hour of use on my desktop.


----------

